# lm sensors and tyan 2460 MP

## whitenoise

Hi! I'm trying to install lm_sensors for my tyan 2460. I need i2c-amd756 module. I compiled 2.4.19-r5 kernel with support for i2c and i2o but i can't find the mod. Is it included or I need another kernel?

thank you

Gio

----------

## whitenoise

I solved! I re-emerged lm_sensors.

Thanks you

----------

## mb

hi...

did u got lm_sensors running ?? i can remember the old win2k days where i had problems selecting the correct chipset.... every time the temp. was wrong.. ~ 90 °C

#mb

----------

## whitenoise

lm sensors is running but he read wrong data like in WinNT. I[m going to try some scripts that I found on lm_sensors home page

Gio

----------

